# An Interview with Erik Akkersdijk



## Bomber (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, for the last couple of months I have been writing a magazine article as part of a piece of coursework in my English Language A-Level Course. I had to base the article on a style model, of which I chose an interview in a magazine. I asked Erik if he would answer a few questions, which I am glad to say he did, and it went on from there.

I will only be posting the actual article, along side it I do have the plan, style model, commentary and bibliography but those are not really that relevant. 

An Interview with Erik Akkersdijk - The Article
You'll notice that this is just a picture, you can obviously zoom in et cetera but I thought it would be easier for most if I didn't post something like a Publisher document.

Comments will be welcome as long as you realise the coursework will be sent to the exam board in the very near future. Some points made are now a bit outdated but I hope you understand this wasn't written yesterday so it can't be totally up-to-date.

I would have liked to write a bit more but unfortunately my word limit was 1000 words, I actually went over by about 200! Anyway, I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Pietersmieters (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice, but I thought he used a black mefferts instead of a black eastsheen


----------



## Bomber (Apr 1, 2009)

Pietersmieters said:


> Nice, but I thought he used a black mefferts instead of a black eastsheen



As I say, not totally up-to-date!


----------



## Pedro (Apr 1, 2009)

if I'm not wrong, Minh Thai had the WR for 21 years, not 26

also, Dan Knights won by 48 hundreths of a second, not milisseconds

other than that, great work


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks very nice. And the basic page setup is pretty nice.


----------



## Bomber (Apr 1, 2009)

I had some free time so decided to make a few corrections. I don't know why it said 26 years when further down it says "first competition in 21 years" when Dan obviously beat it. Strange.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 1, 2009)

Bomber said:


> my word limit was 1000 words, I actually went over by about 200


Well you could get rid of a few by not incorrectly stating that .48 seconds is the smallest of margins.


----------



## Bomber (Apr 1, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Bomber said:
> 
> 
> > my word limit was 1000 words, I actually went over by about 200
> ...



You've heard of emphasis, yes?


----------



## Stefan (Apr 1, 2009)

That's not emphasis but exaggeration. I know these two words look similar, but they mean very different things.

Nicely done overall, btw. Thanks both of you.


----------



## Bomber (Apr 1, 2009)

I was emphasising the fact that .48 is a small number contextually. Unless pragmatically there are different connotations I would like more explanation.

Also, acknowledging appreciation.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 2, 2009)

Hmm, no one mentioned that he doesn't have the 3x3 average WR, it was broken by Yumu Tabuchi a few days ago.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Hmm, no one mentioned that he doesn't have the 3x3 average WR, it was broken by Yumu Tabuchi a few days ago.


That's because there is no reason to mention that after this:


> As I say, not totally up-to-date!


----------



## snowmous (Apr 2, 2009)

Nicely done overall, btw. Thanks both of you.
I love the article very much.


----------



## Bomber (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, thankfully the overall feedback seems to be quite positive. Although not all the advice has been productive do people of the forum feel the format was good? What would you change?

And to clear up the time issue, I did this work in late February and early March. So anything that has happened very recently ie. the New WR hasn't been added. Simple!


----------

